# 2A+2C 3.5yo & 1.5yo, renewal 22 April, VHI Family Plan+ Level 1 €3,261: Alternatives?



## mrsvw (15 Apr 2013)

We just received our renewal for vhi family plan plus level 1 at a cost of 3,261 for the coming year.  Financially like so many others out there the cost of private health insurance is starting to weigh deeply.

We have looked at hia, and done some comparsions, but after awhile it all becomes too confusing and you forget what you are looking at and what you need.

We are also wondering about combining a private health plan with a hsf plan.  Can this be done and is it worth it in the long run? Or alternatively is it worth putting our children on a lesser plan?

Ideally we would like to have hospital cover and were thinking with a hsf plan we would get back some of our daily health expenses, especially with two small boys, visits to the doctor are all too frequent!

Can anyone offer advice as we are totally confused?

Many Thanks,
Mrsvw


----------



## snowyb (17 Apr 2013)

Hi mrsvw,

Just a couple of questions; what is your renewal date?  and are either of your children under 3 yrs?

Firstly, regarding having health insurance hospital cover and also a hsf cash plan,  it works out more or 
less the same price as having a health insurance plan that includes outpatient cover.
The hsf cash plans are not good value as they only offer 10 gp visits between the whole family for a year.

Here are a few suggestions including good outpatient cover with 3 providers worth considering;

VHI Healthcare
1.  Plan PMI 14 11;    adult price;  1050 x 2 = 2100;  child price;  370 x 2 = 740;  Total 2ad + 2kids =  2840pa
or
2.  Plan PMI 10 11;  adult price;  945 X 2 = 1890;  child price;  341 x 2 = 682;  Total 2ad + 2kids = 2572pa

Note as another option, 2 adults can be on PMI 10 11(1890) and 2 kids on PMI 14 11(740);  Total family price; 2630pa

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?81&257&252/


AVIVA Health
1.  Health Plan 06;  adult price; 980 X 2 = 1960;   child price;   356 x 2 = 712;  Total family price;  2672pa
or
2.  Health Plan 05;  adult price; 945 x 2 = 1890;   child price;  326 x 2 = 652;  Total family price;  2542pa;

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?81&309&307/


LAYA Healthcare
1. Total Health Choice;   adult price;  1017 x 2 = 2034;  child price; 318 x 2 = 636;  Total family price;  2670pa(2750pa)
or
2. Simply Health Excess; adult price;  1019 x 2 = 2038;
     Total Health Choice;  child price;     318 x 2 = 636;             Total family price;  2674pa(2754pa)

prices in brackets include a 3% charge if you pay by instalments.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?81&323&279/


Hope this helps with your decision.

Snowyb


----------



## mrsvw (17 Apr 2013)

Hi Snowyb,

Thanks for replying its greatly appreciated that someone out there can logically get through this stuff!!

My renewal date is 22 this month.  My children are 3.5, and 1.5.

I rang vhi and they have offered me one plan choice, which when you compare the hospital cover it doesn't stack up too badly next to family plan plus level 1. We would be loosing our day to day expenses.

Price wise adult would be 951.25 and child would be 244.00, total for the year comes out at 2390.50.  

I can see your point on the hsf plan, it will work out the same as what you have put forward.

Will sit down tonight and go through your suggestions, from a brief look PMI 14 11, looks quite good. Feel silly for saying this but am reluctant to change from VHI, despite their crazy prices.......

Thanks again for the help, may come back to you if thats ok with couple questions later!

Mrsvw


----------



## snowyb (17 Apr 2013)

As a final option, Glohealth have good value on offer for people with very young children.
Kids under 3 years of age, go free with one adult on the following two plans.

1.  Better Plan;    Adult price 915pa;  good hospital cover, limited outpatient cover.
or 
2.  Best Plan;    Adult price  1110pa;  good hospital cover with no hospital excess, limited outpatient cover.
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?81&298&299/


Child options for children aged 3 yrs and older.
1. Good Plan;   price per child;  195pa;   basic hospital cover.
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?81&297/


An outpatient plan can be added to either of the above plans,  children under 3 yrs are also free on this outpatient plan
with  one adult. Details as follows;

1.  Daily Care Better Plan;   Adult price; 198pa
                                           Children under 3 are free.
                                           Children aged 3 yrs and older;  99pa
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?outpatient&304/



So an overall summary of 2adults and 2kids with good hospital and outpatient cover as follows;

Better plan x 2 adults  (915 x 2) = 1830
Child under 3 free
Child over 3 - Good Plan x 1      =   195 

Daily Care Better Plan Outpatient
2 Adults X 198  =                             396
Child under 3 free
Child over 3      =                               99

Total family price                 2520pa



Many families in recent months are choosing 2 health providers in order to save money, according to their needs.
This is becoming a popular trend, especially those with very young children who wish to avail of Glohealth's free under 3 offer.

You have the option to have 1 adult and 1 child under 3 with Glohealth  Better plan + Daily Care Better Plan; 915 + 198 = 1113
Adult number 2 and child number 2 with any other provider; for example VHI PMI 14 11;                              1050 + 370 = 1420

Total family price;    1113 + 1420 = 2533pa


I know you're happy to stick with VHI  and that suits your family's needs  perfectly.
I just like to show the full range of options available,  which may also help others reading these posts.

If you've any further questions or queries,  that's no problem, anytime.


Regards, Snowyb


----------

